
Have bootcamps succeeded in dumping talented developers on market? - xstartup
Is there any study regarding the effect of bootcamps on developer wage.
I am wondering if dumping lots of developers using Bootcamps in the market can suppress developer wage. (which are already quite high)<p>Large funds who own parallel businesses in the tech sector (developers are the biggest cost for them) can keep investing into bootcamps even at a loss to suppress overall developer wage.<p>There is simply no point in relying on universities to meet this demand for talented developers. The developers coming out of universities already have a large debt, so they&#x27;ll require high wages to cope which again keeps the developer wage high. Often, universities do not have aligned interest to set you up for a good developer career.<p>So, my grand plan is that major US funds should join hands and open many bootcamps (with affordable costs), dump a large amount of talent on market. The US already is one of the most expensive markets for developers so there is no risk of talent leaving for greener pastures as those pastures simply do not yet exist.<p>Since rent account for a major portion of wages, there is a possibility of shorting real estate market. Rents will go down.<p>This will also solve the immigration issue by increasing local supply of affordable developers.<p>This can work if it&#x27;s done in the market with high demand (high wage) for developers.
======
cimmanom
They've increased the amount of entry-level (or really, more intern-level)
talent on the market. The biggest talent crunch is for experienced developers,
though. Entry-level programmers are having trouble getting hired, and
companies are starved for good mid-level and senior developers.

And since the ROI on a junior developer is extremely low, and most developers
will leave for a higher salary once they've got that first year or two under
their belt to prove they're employable, it's not in most companies' interest
to hire juniors. So they don't get the chance to become mid-level developers.

And round and round we go.

